# Schengen visa for UK spouse visa holders - travel insurance



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello,

My husband and I would like to visit Greece, after some research I found out that he needs travel insurance for his schengen visa (he is a Pakistani national currently on UK spouse visa). On the VFS page for Greece it states that the cover must be at least 30 euros, but nothing else. However, after looking at requirements for other schengen countries, it is mentioned that cover must be at least £30,000 and there must be a repatriation clause. It will take days to read through all the small print on various policies. So if anyone could shed some light on this matter, I'd be very grateful.

Which companies did you use, and we're you successful (especially for Greece)?

Thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Anxious_wife said:


> Hello, My husband and I would like to visit Greece, after some research I found out that he needs travel insurance for his schengen visa (he is a Pakistani national currently on UK spouse visa). On the VFS page for Greece it states that the cover must be at least 30 euros, but nothing else. However, after looking at requirements for other schengen countries, it is mentioned that cover must be at least £30,000 and there must be a repatriation clause. It will take days to read through all the small print on various policies. So if anyone could shed some light on this matter, I'd be very grateful. Which companies did you use, and we're you successful (especially for Greece)?


Schengen visa requirement for travel insurance is pretty modest. Almost any holiday insurance you can buy online is fine. Unless he has some serious existing medical conditions, it shouldn't cost more than £10-£15 or so.


----------



## Bugs_bunny16 (Nov 20, 2014)

I have a question related to the Schengen and UK spouse visa. Do I need to apply for a schengen visa if I'm holding a UK spouse visa ? Or do I just buy insurance alone ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

UK spouse visa issued under the UK immigration rules? Then yes if you are a Schengen visa national. No if you are here under the EEA rules with residence card if you are travelling together or you are joining your EEA partner at the destination.


----------



## Donutz2 (Apr 14, 2014)

v


Anxious_wife said:


> Hello,
> 
> My husband and I would like to visit Greece, after some research I found out that he needs travel insurance for his schengen visa (he is a Pakistani national currently on UK spouse visa). On the VFS page for Greece it states that the cover must be at least 30 euros, but nothing else. However, after looking at requirements for other schengen countries, it is mentioned that cover must be at least £30,000 and there must be a repatriation clause. It will take days to read through all the small print on various policies. So if anyone could shed some light on this matter, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> ...


If you are a UK national then there is no mandatory insurance requirement for your non-EU spouse. Obviously though you want to have proper travel insurance regardless.

The EU/EEA family visa for your spouse will be issued for free (except for service charge if you chose to apply via the optional service provider VFS) , granted that you can 1) proof famiy relation to you by marriage 2) IDs of the both of you 3) that he joins you to Italy (such as a written statement by you). Answers marked with an * on the Schengen application form need not be answered (proof of funds, travel reservation, accomodation , insurance etc.).

http://europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/travel/entry-exit/non-eu-family/index_en.htm


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Donutz2 said:


> vIf you are a UK national then there is no mandatory insurance requirement for your non-EU spouse. Obviously though you want to have proper travel insurance regardless.
> 
> The EU/EEA family visa for your spouse will be issued for free (except for service charge if you chose to apply via the optional service provider VFS) , granted that you can 1) proof famiy relation to you by marriage 2) IDs of the both of you 3) that he joins you to Italy (such as a written statement by you). Answers marked with an * on the Schengen application form need not be answered (proof of funds, travel reservation, accomodation , insurance etc.).
> 
> EU – Travel documents for non-EU family members – Your Europe


I contacted the Greek embassy and they confirmed what you said above. My husband does not need travel insurance as he is married to a British citizen and is in receipt of LTR in the UK. 

I have another question, we've also been looking at travelling to Croatia, but the visa process looks to be very protracted and costly. As the schengen visa for my husband is free and he only needs to prove he is married to me to qualify it makes sense to apply at the Greek embassy, but could we go to Croatia first, and Greece afterwards? Or do you have to visit the country you apply to first?

Thanks very much.


----------

